# Driver at FL Airport Passed Out in Car



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

http://www.wtsp.com/mb/news/local/seen-on-tv/police-say-uber-driver-arrested-at-tia/116639864

Tampa, Florida -- A Tampa International Airport spokesperson said on Friday that Themi Hoffman claimed she was an Uber driver when she was arrested in the airport's cell phone waiting lot.

Police say Hoffman was passed out in her car. Hoffman didn't have a driver's license and was arrested in violation of probation related to drug charges in Pinellas County.

10News WTSP spoke with Themi Hoffman's mother on Sunday who says she is the one who called police to arrest her daughter when she learned Themi might be at the airport. She says her daughter has a bad drug problem and could never work for Uber in the past or future. She says it's likely Themi lied to the police when they approached her car likely thinking it would get her out of trouble.

4/4/2016 UPDATE:

A point of clarification on a story we first reported Friday night about a missing woman.

Police eventually found and arrested Themi Andrea Hoffman asleep in her car at the airport.

In our stories this weekend, based on information from a reliable source, we identified Hoffman as an Uber driver. As we continued to dig into this story, we are now learning that neither the police nor the airport officials ever believed the woman was an Uber driver

We regret the inaccuracy.

Uber is a hot topic and drew safety questions Saturday from Transportation Commissioner Victor Crist. Uber chose not to comment for the Saturday story. But spokesman Bill Gibbons ultimately released this statement:

"The person arrested at the airport is not, and never has been, an Uber driver-partner or affiliated with the platform in any way.

He says it's unfortunate that Chairman Crist rushed to grandstand rather than learn the facts first, but not surprising given how he has handled the ridesharing issue in Hillsborough County to date."


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Got to LOVE them low rates and who is driving right now eh?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Got to LOVE them low rates and who is driving right now eh?


How did she pass Uber's background check? She had a drug charge & no drivers license??


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Uber openly hires non violent ex felons and this lady's crimes were of the non violent kind. Other than being passed out I don't see what the problem is here with this gal.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Big Foober's background checks are the best in the industry. Everybody knows that. Come on people!

https://www.uber.com/safety/


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Uber openly hires non violent ex felons and this lady's crimes were of the non violent kind. Other than being passed out I don't see what the problem is here with this gal.


OK...so maybe you're the type who likes having impaired people with no drivers' license driving you around. Knock yourself out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Uber openly hires non violent ex felons and this lady's crimes were of the non violent kind. Other than being passed out I don't see what the problem is here with this gal.


She was tired.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I think the point is is that if she had been fingerprinted, the drug charge/no license would showed up and disqualifed her from driving for hire. Be that uber/taxi/limo etc.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

I can tell you from personal knowledge that Uber doesn't verify documentation.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Jufkii said:


> Uber openly hires non violent ex felons and this lady's crimes were of the non violent kind. Other than being passed out I don't see what the problem is here with this gal.


Not going to happen in Dallas. They have a permit process which includes additional background checks.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Jufkii said:


> Uber openly hires non violent ex felons and this lady's crimes were of the non violent kind. Other than being passed out I don't see what the problem is here with this gal.


No drivers license???


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Txchick said:


> How did she pass Uber's background check? She had a drug charge & no drivers license??


We have a driver out here who's license is suspended, has been since he started driving by his own admission. Looking at the license itself it appears valid.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Beur said:


> We have a driver out here who's license is suspended, has been since he started driving by his own admission. Looking at the license itself it appears valid.


How come Uber's background checks are not picking up suspended license?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There is an update to the article from an Official Uber Spokesman who states that the accused never was affiliated with Uber.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There is an update to the article from an Official Uber Spokesman who states that the accused never was affiliated with Uber.


How odd, passed out where drivers park but not a driver? Perhaps Lyft!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The story was updated to reflect this woman was NEVER an Uber driver. Please change the title.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The story was updated to reflect this woman was NEVER an Uber driver. Please change the title.


Is it possible she was driving on someone else's account?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The story was updated to reflect this woman was NEVER an Uber driver. Please change the title.


Post the update.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Txchick said:


> http://www.wtsp.com/mb/news/local/seen-on-tv/police-say-uber-driver-arrested-at-tia/116639864


Update to story. http://www.wtsp.com/mb/news/local/seen-on-tv/police-say-uber-driver-arrested-at-tia/116639864


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I wish all new Uber drivers were like this broad.
I need to start making money again soon.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Post the update.


4/4/2016 UPDATE:

A point of clarification on a story we first reported Friday night about a missing woman.

Police eventually found and arrested Themi Andrea Hoffman asleep in her car at the airport.

In our stories this weekend, based on information from a reliable source, we identified Hoffman as an Uber driver. As we continued to dig into this story, we are now learning that neither the police nor the airport officials ever believed the woman was an Uber driver

We regret the inaccuracy.

Uber is a hot topic and drew safety questions Saturday from Transportation Commissioner Victor Crist. Uber chose not to comment for the Saturday story. But spokesman Bill Gibbons ultimately released this statement:

"The person arrested at the airport is not, and never has been, an Uber driver-partner or affiliated with the platform in any way.

He says it's unfortunate that Chairman Crist rushed to grandstand rather than learn the facts first, but not surprising given how he has handled the ridesharing issue in Hillsborough County to date."



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I wish all new Uber drivers were like this broad.
> I need to start making money again soon.


You are making money! Not like us, scraping coins from the bottom of the water fountain lol


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Good for her for not getting tangled up with Big Foober then. Sounds like she has other fish to fry.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> 4/4/2016 UPDATE:
> 
> A point of clarification on a story we first reported Friday night about a missing woman.
> 
> ...


Yeah?
Broke even today.
Grass is always greener ehh?


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yeah?
> Broke even today.
> Grass is always greener ehh?


Well, put it this way, I'm gonna be out of the road soon, I'm barely on the road now but sooner or later I'll be permanently out of this ridesharing gig...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> Well, put it this way, I'm gonna be out of the road soon, I'm barely on the road now but sooner or later I'll be permanently out of this ridesharing gig...


Yup.
Rideshare watered down the industry so much its like calling lake Huron a Margarita.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yup.
> Rideshare watered down the industry so much its like calling lake Huron a Margarita.


LOL, sad but true.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Txchick said:


> Post the update.


Ok here it is.



Txchick said:


> http://www.wtsp.com/mb/news/local/seen-on-tv/police-say-uber-driver-arrested-at-tia/116639864


----------

